# Goslings, baby woodpeckers and our guys



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi, all... Been a while since we've posted, but we've certainly been lurking and keeping up on the posts. Anyway, please see the link below for some pictures of goslings and juvenile woodpeckers taken over the 4th of July holiday at our family's mountain cabin. The woodpeckers, as you can see, most happily made a nest in our cabin itself!  We counted four, in all, I believe -- two colored guys, maybe the boys?, and two not-so-colored ones. They flew the coop for good two days after these photos were taken. Next step? Board up the hole in our wall! Sorry the ones of the mama and the little brown one are blurry.  The goslings were very cute; watching the little guys try to nobly flap their wing stubs was droll indeed. And, of course, what would a photo album be without an update of the two squabs we had to take in in late April. Prospero & Persephone will be three months on July 19. The photos titled P, P3 and P4 were taken today. The others were taken in early and mid June. Hope you enjoy the pictures as much as we did! Birds, and especially pigeons, are such amazing creatures! 

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/minimonkeys33/album?.dir=23a2


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful pics! Thanks for sharing and twas good to hear from you and your crew!

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Your woodpeckers are flickers, still considered a woodpecker.
Daryl


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks, Terry, for your comments!

Daryl, our knowledge of all types of birds is minimal at this point, so it's great to know that they were/are flickers. We figured that since they burrowed a hole into the side of the house, they were woodpeckers of some general sort.

Mr. MM


----------

